# Is a Day 9 negative test a bad sign??



## SineadC (Jun 12, 2006)

I know I shouldn't have, but I had a PT in the house and I did a test this morning.  The reason I did it was because I had mild shooting pains, a bit of sickness and huge boobs (still have - my DP is in awe!!) and I really thought it would be BFP.

Was it too early?  My PT is due for the 11th August which is at 16 days or should I take this as an indicator?

I am so stupid!!  I am going through enough without driving myself mad with this.  I could kick myself  .

Has this ever happened to anyone??


----------



## noo69 (May 8, 2006)

Hi
This has never happenned to me, but I have read of a few people on this site who have tested early and got a negative, and then tested on their proper day and got a positive. No guarantees obviously but you haven't left it long enough to get an accurate result I don't think. I waited until a day after I was told to test by the clinic (cos my husband was away) and got a very faint positive. I had to do a test the next day to get a more convincing positive - so that was two days after I was told to test by the hopsital. If I'd done it even a day before I should I think I would have got a negative. I'd wait and do it again on the right day. Good luck  
Noo
x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

I'd say its way to early to be testing !!! 

Implantation takes place 5-12dpo - obviously with assisted conception you have to take into account how old the embies were when put back.  HCG hormone only starts to be released once implantation is complete and there needs to be a good level for hpt to detect - if late implantation it may not show up just yet.  Even hpts which say you can test early are actually only 65-69% accurate when used early (its in the small print).

I would try to wait until your advised test date before doing anymore hpts otherwise you'll just send yourself stir crazy wondering if accurate or not.  I know exactly how you feel - we're 7dpt (on natural FET) and last week went pretty quick but know its gonna be a slooooow week next week until Friday when we test !!!  I gave up buying hpts a long time ago as way too much temptation to test early - I only buy the night before my advised test date now so I can't test early !!!!

Good luck & stay positive  
Natasha


PS...your test date is same as ours - 11 August


----------



## skye (Apr 6, 2004)

sinead dont worry about it, i did one today as well   im testing 11th also, my pharmacist told me that if i really wanted to test early then that was ok but not to expect to see any accurate result until 10 pt at least. she said that the hcg these tests detect only show in urine when it is in excess...in other words when your embies have had enough it will spill out into the urine until then it can only be detected in bloods.


----------



## Panda (Mar 21, 2005)

Yes its way too early    I did one too though on day 9 or was it 10 and knew it would be neg and look at me now - twins on the way!

Why do we do it to ourselves, we must be


----------



## MrsJof (Mar 12, 2006)

Sinead - don't panic - as everyone has been saying you tested far too early!

I know its hard - I test on the 11th too - but I'm determined to wait until then to test. Put it this way on the 11th you will definitely know if you have a positive or a negative - beforehand you just can't tell!  

Panda - You said that you tested on day 9 or 10 - did you get a negative then??

Natasha - You were talking about when implantation occurs depends on how old the embies were when they were put back in. My embies were blastocyst - do you thinkthat they would have implanted straight away?? I had periody pains on day 1 / 2 after ET and then haven't had anything since.  

For those of us testing on the 11th - lets make it a lucky day


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Hi Sinead ~ as everyone has said......too early hun 

Why don't you come and join everyone posting on the 2ww.....here's the link to the thread for you:

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,62203.60.html

Loads of luck for the 11th 

Take care, Lizzy xxx


----------



## freespirit. (Nov 24, 2004)

Sinead , 
Don't panic hunni , as the others have said your way too early , i have contacted the PSP and they should be with you shortly          
love 
Freespirit
x x x


----------



## Panda (Mar 21, 2005)

MrsJof - yeah I got a negative but I never told a soul because I knew it would be negative and I felt rather stupid after I had done it, so I just forgot about it and carried on.


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

MrsJof said:


> Natasha - You were talking about when implantation occurs depends on how old the embies were when they were put back in. My embies were blastocyst - do you thinkthat they would have implanted straight away?? I had periody pains on day 1 / 2 after ET and then haven't had anything since.
> 
> For those of us testing on the 11th - lets make it a lucky day


Hopefully that was a good sign for you  although it doesn't necessarily mean they'll implant immediately just cos blastocyst...it just means that at that stage (5 day blastocysts) they are at the stage when they are ready to hatch...
"The surface cells, called the trophectoderm, will become the placenta, and the inner cells, called the inner cell mass, will become the fetus itself. A healthy blastocyst should hatch from its outer shell, called the zona pellucida by the end of the sixth day. Within about 24 hours after hatching, it should begin to implant." Some may have earlier implantation, some later...

Check out this website... www.visembryo.com

I too have started to get some pains...started on Thursday (6dpt) and got worse yesterday but have eased up again now...like really sharp stabbing that shoots up from my "bits" up into where my womb would be - not heavy dragging feeling like sometimes get before period (and I don't really get AF pains since I had a LUNA few years ago)...didn't have these pains last time so hoping its a positive sign but hey, who knows, just have to stay positive !!

Good luck to everyone...hope 11 August 2006 is a special day for many of us !!
Take care
Natasha


----------



## MrsJof (Mar 12, 2006)

Thanks for the information Natasha - your so helpful 

Well who knows if we are pregnant or not? 
Basically there is no telling until we do the dreaded test.

Me - not many symptoms at all...feeling tired today but thats about it!

[fly]Please, Please Let this work xx[/fly]


----------



## SineadC (Jun 12, 2006)

Thanks everyone!

I am going to just stay away from the HPT's until the 11th - I just hope I don't go crazy before then!!

Knowing me, I'll be testing at 5am that day.

I really think I would have gone mad without this site!!!

Sinead


----------



## Yogi (Sep 13, 2005)

Hiya 

I also tested on 9dpt and got BFN.  Tested again on 12dpt and got a lovely BFP.

So yess it could just be too early.

Good Luck

Love Mel xxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Oooo Yogi...another FET BFP...huge congratulations     - its posts like yours that keep me positive as I test on Friday for our first FET !!

Take care
Natasha


----------



## Yogi (Sep 13, 2005)

I'm watching for your news Natasha - I have a good feeling for you!

Love Mel xx


----------



## lizzyp (Dec 1, 2004)

just to let you know I tested negative every day from day 10 to day 14. our official test date was on day 17. On the morning of day 15 we got the faintest line ever. we didnt test on day 16 cause it was sunday and we'd run out of tests lol but on day 17 there it was pink as anything. i'm glad we tested early but i'm also very glad we didn't take it to seriously.

good luck  xx


----------



## SineadC (Jun 12, 2006)

Wow Lizzy, that's fantastic.

I do feel better about waiting now.  My DH is away on thursday until Sunday and he wants to wait until then.  I was thinking he could get stuffed, but I think now it may be a good idea.

Thanks everyone!!!



Sticky vibes to all of us 11th of August ladies!!!!  (and everyone else!!!)


----------



## MrsJof (Mar 12, 2006)

I second that Sinead

Lots of luck to all of us 11th August ladies!!!!

[fly]      [/fly]

[fly]​[/fly]


----------



## tag4e (Jan 31, 2006)

Hya Girls,

Its my birthday on 11th August and I got just a BFP so maybe thats a lucky sign!!!!  

Sending you all loadsa luck and                

Looking forward to hear all your news  

Tracey
xxxx


----------



## druzy (Jan 25, 2006)

congratulations FITZ - tell us desparate ones still in limbo what your symptoms were - and if you say none are you totally sure??

Druzy x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Congratulations Tracey (Fitz)

      

Take care
Natasha

GOOD LUCK EVERYONE TESTING 11 AUGUST​
Its mine and Gareths 5 year anniversary today (not married - been friends for about 14 years but only got together on holiday with friends in Thailand !!) so getting a BFP on Friday would be the best way to celebrate !!!!


----------



## SineadC (Jun 12, 2006)

HI Ladies 

How are you all feeling?

I have nothing at all to point me in any direction.  My boobs have gone down a bit and I feel mildly sick and faint but I'm not sure if I'm imagining it!

I'm trying desperately to recognise pregnancy symptoms and I'm going crazy.  This is our first time at IVF so I haven't prepared myself for it not to work.  Does anyone have any advise in case I need it?

Sorry to be a bit gloomy, but I am prepared to succeed - I need to know how to cope with the failure.

Thanks as always

Sinead


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2006)

Hi Sinead

Fingers crossed for you that it does work anyway!

I did go through a cycle last November and it failed. I know everyone needs something different, but I found I needed to allow myself to go through a sort of grieving period. I talked about it with my husband when I felt like it and had lots of cries. You need to allow yourself as long as you need to get over the first stage. I then focussed on other things - like Christmas and then moving house. Some people prefer to launch straight in and start another cycle but I gave myself a few months off to have my life back and that worked for me.

I hope this helps you honey.... but fingers crossed for you that all will be good and you'll get your BFP!

Angie X


----------



## tag4e (Jan 31, 2006)

Me again! 

Thanks for the congrats girls 

With regards to symptoms I have to say that all I got was sore boobs and AF pains!!!!!!! 
I was naughty and tested early on day 10 after EC    We got some early HPT off the internet and we got a very faint positive and then spent the rest of the day wondering if we were imagining things!!! I then was up all the following night waiting for morning so I could test again and by 5am I couldnt wait any longer and tested BFP again!! Although I have to admit I got my DH to do a test too just to make sure the tests we got were working!!!!!!!!   

Anyway, good luck and counting the days with you!!        

Tracey
xxx


----------



## MrsJof (Mar 12, 2006)

Tracey - Excellent news         

Please send us some of your luck!!!


----------



## Yogi (Sep 13, 2005)

Hi All

I just wanted to pop back in here and say I didn't have any symptoms in my 2ww and was convinced it at failed.  After testing BFN at 9dpt I felt sure even more it had failed.  I was so shocked when I got my BFP at 12dpt.  Not everyone gets symptoms.

Good luck to you all waiting to test.

Love Mel xx


----------



## SineadC (Jun 12, 2006)

Hi Ladies,

I am very sad today as the dreaded AF arrived this morning.  Although our test day is Friday, today was day 14, for some reason my clinic tests on day 16 - to be positive.

I rushed to the cupboard and did a PT and it was negative.  I phoned the clinic and they said to still test on Friday but it is highly unlikely that I will get a BFP then.

The most upsetting thing about the day was when I rang DH and told him I what had happened at his work.  He was upset for me but also very upset at me because he had asked on so many occasions that he be there when we did a PT.  He has felt powerless and helpless when I have been going through everything without him being able to protect me.  He wanted to be there for me and I feel like I have let him down.

He has forgiven me because he knows I have been going through the mill recently and we have promised the next time to be a little bit more pragmatic about - rather than the raving monster looney I have been since June!!! 

I have had a weird day today, full of cries and laughs with DH as we discussed some of the unlucky things that have happened to us over the years (three floods, roof tiles smashing the cars, toilets blocking and many more.....)

I just wanted everyone to have all my Sticky vibes now I don't need them.

I am a very lucky person in life and I know this will happen for me some time so we are starting FET in October but not before a holiday - I haven't been in the sun during the best heat wave we have had in years so I intend to burn my ass!!!

Lots of luck girls!!  I'm not walking away from FF just yet!!!!

Sinead
(Hopefully somebody's Mummy soon!!!)


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2006)

Hi Sinead

So sorry about your AF arriving honey - you're doing the right thing - have a holiday, give yourself sometime and then try again when you're ready.

When it didn't work for me last time - I had to just tell myself it wasn't my time. Although I don't know if I'll be that pragmatic if I get a BFN this week.....

Take care and enjoy being you again for a bit...

love

Angie x


----------



## MrsJof (Mar 12, 2006)

Sinead - So sorry to hear your news darling.  

I can't imagine how your feeling - I am so dreading doing a PT just incase I too get a BFN.

Take some time out for you and your DH - your time will come.  

Thinking of you xx


----------



## SineadC (Jun 12, 2006)

Thanks a million for your thought Mrs Jof and Angie.

Please post your news on Friday - I am so excited for you!


----------



## kenbren99 (Mar 16, 2006)

Sorry to hear your news Sinead  - the holiday in the sun sounds like the right move, be good to yourself .

Brenda x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Sinead

I'm so sorry     

Thinking of you & DH...

Take care
Natasha


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Sinead ~ ever so sorry hun 

Much love and many hugs, Lizzy xxx


----------



## tag4e (Jan 31, 2006)

Where are you all this morning?!? I thought you would all be up before the birds with your HPTS!!!!!!


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Morning...been trying to log on since 8.30 and the site was down... 

Sadly I don't have good news to report...god how I wish I did.  Sadly another negative     I started spotting yesterday when AF was due (natural unmedicated cycle of FET) so it looks like the cyclogest was just keeping it back and I expect it to come full flow again today, just like it did last time.

Totally gutted...numb, empty...my useless body has rejected our little embies again   Not sure what to do with myself now...Gareth had to go to work so I'm home alone.  I really want a large glass of wine but think that its just a little too unsocialble an hour to start now !!!!!

Anyway, we still have 2 frozen embies left and we'll just keep on going until it works....and if it means more fresh cycles of ivf then so be it...we won't give up and its the only thing that keeps me going and trying to still have hope.  And we definitely need a holiday !!!!!


Good luck to everyone else testing...I want to hear some good news...please !!!  
Take care
Natasha xx


----------



## sammij (Nov 9, 2005)

Aww natasha am so sorry - thinking of you today & sending   .

take it easy - & it's now past 11.00- to me if you were abroad it's well past noon so have that glass of wine.

It WILL happen for all of us, i think the powers that be just like some of us to go through this experiance as it makes us stronger in the long run.

Samxxx


----------



## tag4e (Jan 31, 2006)

Im so very sorry Natasha, I had everything crossed for you! I agree with Sam, 11am sounds like a very good time to have a glass of wine.

And  I just looked back over other posts and have seen yours Sinead, I am so very sorry for you too!

Both of you keep your chins up    

Tracey
xxxx


----------



## MrsJof (Mar 12, 2006)

Natasha - I am so sorry for you darling. You really deserved a BFP - why is life so cruel?? I have PM you. 

Well it was a      for me today!!

I'm in shock and still finding it hard to believe - even after doing 6 tests!!!!
I am soooooooo happy, but also feel quite anxious. I went to the clinic this morning as I need more gestone and the nurses were so pleased for me. I asked about having my bloods done but they said that they only tend to do them if people get a faint positive. I am just so worried after hearing about chemical pregnancies - I think I will be doing more tests this week.


----------



## tag4e (Jan 31, 2006)

CONGRATULATIONS Mrs Jof            I am so pleased for you hun. I ended up doing 5 HPTs just to make sure and I would keep doing them if I had them in the house      xxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

CONGRATULATIONS MrsJof


----------



## Yamoona (Nov 7, 2005)

Minxy - we have spoken a few times on comp therapies thread and just wanted to say how sorry I am for you and Gareth. I hope you manage to get your holiday soon so you can have some time together away from IVF. Thinking of you. 

PS Never to early for a glass of wine in cases like these

x


----------

